
On the path to an artificial cell - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-06-path-artificial-cell.html
======
hughes
The "artificial cell" is a drop of water. Surface tension mimics a cell wall.

The "metabolic function" is a reaction that can happen in water between
components that are injected into the water.

At the very least, this is an impressive application of microfluidics and
could be used to model some cellular processes.

